# lopsided udder



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Ive been hand milking my moms goat all summer. (about two months) Shes been getting the same feed, same amount of feed, water, etc nothing has changed. Well two weeks before the next fair she goes lopsided. Its been going on for about a week-ish. and its major like spot it across an arena bad. Im trying to fix it but it keeps getting worse, im milking the bad side more than the other. Howd this happen? What do I do, quick fix?


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

FWIW- I have a goat who learned to nurse off her own udder, and it made her severely lopsided. Hope that isn't the problem with yours, but it might be something to watch for.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

What makes a udder larger is letting it fill and expand. Stretching the mammary. Though for it to happen so fast, Id be worried about mastitis. Or as woods said, self nursing?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I considered that but it is tight and has that full feel. It could be but its not hot or any harder to milk


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Are there any kids around that could be sneaking milk?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Not that i can think of, there's only four left and on the other side of the yard


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

I lied shes self nursing. Now how do i dry her off?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh, what a bad goatie! I have a Nigerian that does that sometimes, but usually only for a few weeks after kidding. Can you use teat tape to keep her from doing it?


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Teat tape?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Teat tape.

http://www.caprinesupply.com/teat-tape.html

You tape it on their teats to wean kids. I doubt it could wean a determined self nursery, though.

There are instructions on here somewhere for how to make a stiff collar that doesn't allow them to bend their neck a whole lot... I'll go see if I can find it


----------

